# Not sure why i have to see a urologist!



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

The subject says it all really!. On the 3rd of sept i have to go and see the urologist at GRI at the same time my DH See's Mr Underwood for possible SSR!. We are at the top of the list for ICSI in October this year.

Why do i have to see the Urologist?, and also what will they do to me?. I had an internal scan last time we went to ACS unit, and the doctor said at the time the scan looks well, and so far all bloods taken from me has come back OK.


I'm trying to hold onto the attitude of dealing with all things fertility and treatments/check ups etc as and when i cross these bridges!. But sometimes i have these anxieties, also is it part of the journey to see this particular specialist?!.

Can anyone please shed some light on this for me please!.

Sam x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had to go along with my DH in 2009 to see Mr Underwood - nice Man by the way, most appointments are done as a couple.  When we went DH did his thing and I got taken by the nurse for a blood test done for something... eh so long ago... think it was for AMH or hormone level, sorry I can't remember exactly what the blood test was for. The nurse also took some history, took my weight and height Mr Underwood then talks you through the procedure etc.

take care

Tracy


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

All the appointment letter states is for me and my DH to both take urine samples. I'm sure its just for a physical?. In all honesty am gonna be more interested in what Mr Underwood says about my DH SSR!.

Sam x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

yip he will be able to talk you through his results from your DH's previous test


----------

